# Userliste aus internet mit z.B xml erstellen



## JDProgrammings (19. Feb 2014)

Hallo leute
Ich möchte in meiner Android App eine Userliste erstellen. Das möcht ich so machen, dass z.B eine xml datei im internet auf meinem web server ist und ich dort benutzer hintufügen kann. Die benutzer möchte ich dann in einer listview anzeigen lassen. Ich hab leider keina Ahnung wie ich das angehen soll.
Ich hoffe mir kann einer helfen.


----------



## dzim (19. Feb 2014)

Was genau ist das Problem?

- Das Holen der Daten aus dem iNet?
- Das Parsen von XML?
- Das Darstellen in einer Liste?

Etwas konkreter bitte........


----------



## JDProgrammings (19. Feb 2014)

das darstellen einer liste ist eigentlich kein problem aber der rest, davon hab ich noch keine ahnung.


----------



## JavaMeister (20. Feb 2014)

Ok. Du kannst also eine jtable bedienen. Das lese ich hier raus. 

Vom dem Rest hast du keine Ahnung. 

Und nun sollen wir den Rest liefern? Hört sich irgendwie nach ja macht ihr mal da.


----------



## dzim (20. Feb 2014)

Um mal nicht ganz so fies zu sein, noch ein paar Hinweise:

In Android ist (eine ältere Version von) Apache httpClient integriert. Beliess dich da mal. Damit kannst du recht einfach Post- oder Get-Requests an URLs absetzen (für RESTful WebServices oder um Seiten zu laden). Das ginge zwar auch mit URLConnection, aber das ist mir dann doch zu Low-Level.

In Android selbst gibt es einen Pull-Parser für XML. Allerdings muss ich gestehen, dass auch dieser mir zu Low-Level ist. Daher würde ich für XML das SimpleXML-Framework empfehlen: Simple 2.7.1
Allerdings kannst du auch JSON verwenden, da wären vielleicht der Jackson-Parser, oder GSON eine mögliche Wahl. Jackson benötigt noch weniger Aufwand, da man sogar kaum noch irgendwelche Annotationen anwenden muss - etwas, das wenigstens für SimpleXML wichtig ist.

Was den ListView angeht, empfehle ich dir, Lars Vogels Tutorial dazu durchzugehen: Using lists in Android (ListView) - Tutorial

----------------------------------

Ganz allgemein empfehle ich dir, dir auch die anderen Android-Tutorials von Lars Vogel anzuschauen: Android Development





Viel Erfolg und bitte das nächste Mal keine Komplettlösung anfordern, sondern konkrete Probleme.
Danke.


----------



## JDProgrammings (20. Feb 2014)

JavaMeister hat gesagt.:


> Ok. Du kannst also eine jtable bedienen. Das lese ich hier raus.
> 
> Vom dem Rest hast du keine Ahnung.
> 
> Und nun sollen wir den Rest liefern? Hört sich irgendwie nach ja macht ihr mal da.


nein so meinte ich das nicht,sondern das ihr mir vielleicht ein paar tutorials zeigt.

und danke nochmal an dzim


----------

